# Can't get to run chkdksk to fix ntfs.sys blue screen



## gahobbsau (Nov 9, 2004)

Prob: I have an ntfs blue screen error and cannot get to run chkdsk to fix it.
Qtn: How do I get a form of boot up that will allow me to run chkdsk on the corrupted C drive??

My current plan is that if I can run chkdsk then the ntfs error will be corrected.
Help requested: How can I get a boot from which I can run chkdsk?

System: Win 2000 sp4, P4 2.6G, 512Ram, 20G HDD Fujitsu MPF3204AT, Mainbd Intel D865GLC, On board Vid, sound & network, 3.5", CDRW (Pristontale, IE, msn messenger). C drive is a single NTFS partition. 

Partition Magic 7 (from floppy) reports Error 1516 Partition improperly dismounted (See below for text from PM7 manual.) I can access the driver from the floppy (Calera DOS) boot with the Partition Magic floppy install, but cannot switch to C:\ drive in this dos (because it is ntfs).

Every other attempt to boot gets blue screen error - ntfs.sys. (STOP: 0x0...024) (...) NTFS_FILE_SYSTEM ***Address B.... - ntfs.sys - Message says to run CHKDSK.) Every attempt includes: Last know good config, Debugging mode, Safe mode, Bart PE Builder CD). Also includes: Win2000 install CD, and Win2000 Setup floppies (after 4th floppy, when attempting to start Windows).
In all cases - get to Win splash screen then showing progress bar then after a bit - blue screen. In safe mode, blue screen appears just after mup.sys text appears to bottom of loading list.

I made a Bart PE CD that includes the chkdsk loading it also blue screens during the Win XP splash screen.
I have read the press R for Repair instructions for Win2000, but blue scren 
Can I do something during the Win2000 Setup disks? eg Can I get a command line after 3 disks? (To insert floppy with chkdsk on it and type a:\chkdsk C: /F ?)
(The chkdsk I have on floppy is from the Bart PE, which is XP based. Do I need a different chkdsk for W2000 or will the xp one run from the W2000 Setup disk environment?)

----------------------------------------------
From Partition Magic Manual
#1516 Partition improperly dismounted
The partition dirty flag is set in a restart record in the journal file. This error may have been caused by a power failure or system crash while the Windows NT operating system was writing the partition. Reboot Windows NT and execute CHKDSK /F to repair the damage.


----------



## gahobbsau (Nov 9, 2004)

*Come on fellas.*

Doesn't any have any ideas to get me started?


----------



## david meo (Nov 13, 2004)

*Can't get to run chkdsk to fix ntfs.sys blue screen*

I have the same problem on a Compaq presario 2195us laptop running XP home.
My problem started after a reboot of an SP2 upgrade.
I will be trying either of the two when I get a chance 
1). http://support.microsoft.com/?kbid=228888 
" using recovery console on a single computer".
2). Try booting form the INSERT bootable ISO image on CD.
Inside Security Rescue Toolkit 
Will try to rename ntfs.sys . 
http://www.bootdisk.info/comments.php?id=12&catid=1

David Meo [email protected]
Please let me know if your try works.


----------



## gahobbsau (Nov 9, 2004)

Thanks for that David.
The bootdisk.info site looks promising. I am downloading the Linuxed based INSERT file. Will try to use this for a boot CD. There may be other boot dowloads on this site too.
I have seen the Microsoft page and its method. The problem that I have is that I get the bluescreen before I get to any of the Rescue options. This occurs with any of the boot methods that I have tried. I have successfully booted of the floppy and CD but hit the blue screen before getting to the option to run chkdsk.


----------



## david meo (Nov 13, 2004)

*Can't get to run chkdsk to fix ntfs.sys blue screen*

Problem fixed by fixing inconsistent NTFS volume (most likely due to preexisting hyberation file) during XP sp1 -> sp2 upgrade.
Real nasty lockout of corrupt NTFS.
Used INSERT ISO boot CD and ran ntfsfix utility. David Meo : :grin:  :winkgrin:


----------



## gahobbsau (Nov 9, 2004)

Thanks for that David.
I will try likewise.


----------



## Ed_bolanos (Oct 1, 2007)

Hey David Meo,

What is: Used INSERT ISO boot CD and ran ntfsfix utility?

I have the same problem.

Please help!

Ed Bolanos


----------



## cutieissa (Oct 10, 2007)

OMG! i have exactly the same problem too. what is happening to our laptops?? =( pls help us! made a thread here


----------



## dblanch100 (Sep 15, 2008)

The NTFSFix utility from Insert 1.3.9 worked GREAT. What a freaking life saver.

http://sourceforge.net/project/down...name=INSERT-1.3.9b_en.iso&use_mirror=internap

A couple of quick tips I had to sort out on my own.

First, when you get to "root:" type "insert 2" this will take you to level 2 text mode.

Second you have to know where your HD is. once you have booted to a prompt, type in "cfdisk". This will display the partitions available. write down the correct partition exactly.

In my case it was "sda2".

exit from the partition manager. Once back at the prompt type

ntfsfix /dev/(your HD location) (ex: "ntfsfix /dev/sda2")

It was very quick. It failed to mount the drive, then ran a fix. It took a total of about 30 seconds.

Thanks to everyone whose posts got me down the road, despite my lack of linux understanding.


----------



## Adonvdo (Nov 4, 2009)

I know this is digging up dead posts but I'm having the same problem and I have the Insert CD and it's booted up on my computer but I can see where you found 'root' to continue to fix my ntfs problem.


----------

